# Sunshine



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is my 2012 werewolf. His name is Sunshine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like this guy - great face and good stance.

People are going to want a little "How I Did It" now


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, a how-to on that guy would be good. Hope you took some pics of the build.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job, a large scary dog or wolf with some sound effects is very scary stuff.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! I have a very similar mask and I really like how your wolf turned out. Eventually I will do an actual wolf, but I also was curious if you took any build progress pictures?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunsine on my shoulders tears my neck apart.
Sunshine in my eyes can make me blind.
Sunshine on the water makes it bloody. 
Sunshine almost always makes me die.

My tribute to your sunshine.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job chickenwire!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked Werewolf prop on so many levels!
How are you going to stage it come Halloween?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The body shape turned out great - love it!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I have some build pics here:
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4097594/2/Werewolves/Sunshine 2012?h=54a744
He's chickenwire with some metal rods, monster mud, obviously a bought mask, some foam & fur, some spray paint, and purchased plastic "grizzly bear claws". I wired his eyes with LEDs hooked up to a 6v battery.
I also am very pleased with him. Not sure how I'm going to set it up yet, but in tandem with my first monster-mud werewolf, Mike Sparks from last year. You can see him here: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4097594/2/Werewolves/Mike Sparks 2011?h=ba041c
Thanks for your words of encouragement, I'm pretty new at this!
Thanks for the tune, scareme!
penny


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

PS, love this forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a werewolf on steroids! Nice job.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

I feed him well


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job on the werewolf. you gotta have a werewolf in your haunt, and now you have that covered.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

brava! he looks amazing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's fantastic Chickenwire! I love the details and mean looking teeth.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all. He is a popular fellow. Check out his predecessor, Mike Sparks (named after the people who inspired me)
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4097594/2/Werewolves/Mike Sparks 2011?h=ba041c


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

in case you missed Sunshine's build photos:
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4097594/2/Werewolves/Sunshine 2012?h=54a744


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

fantastic job!! I love the snout with it;s snarl! and the teeth!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Where did the claws come from?


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

https://www.greyowlcrafts.com
they are plastic grizzly claws.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

i love your props especially the little one with his hands in his pockets. such a natural pose


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! it was funny, I had no hands for him so i stuck his arms in the pockets & it was perfect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! love the claws.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

yes, I am quite proud of his paws/claws. thanks!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job on both! I've been thinking of making something similar... you've inspired me! Mike Sparks is especially scary since he seems so large and menacing!!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks!! Yes, Mike is so large I have trouble getting him out of the basement.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

btw, great name for a town Lost Orange.


----------

